# JFileChooser Standardverzeichnis ändern



## rapthor (2. Okt 2005)

Hallo,

ich will den JFileChooser anweisen, in dem Verzeichnis zu starten, in dem auch die zugehörige Applikation gestartet wurde. Wie bekomme ich das hin?

Rapthor


----------



## Beni (2. Okt 2005)

Mit setCurrentDirectory kannst du das Verzeichnis wählen.

Das Verzeichnis steht (als String) in den Properties, ich glaub der Schlüssel ist "user.dir".


----------



## Soque (2. Okt 2005)

HuHu,

Versuch es mal mit 


```
FileChooser.setCurrentDirectory(new File(Verzeichnis als String));
```

MfG
Soque


----------



## rapthor (2. Okt 2005)

Klasse, es funktioniert!


----------

